
Natural Selection and Information Retrieval - cyberutkarsh
https://adiya.co/2012/11/13/natural-selection-and-information-retrieval-part-1-discounted-cumulative-gain/
======
cyberutkarsh
This is part 1 of the 3 part series for measuring search relevancy.... links
in post also here - [https://adiya.co/2017/01/01/natural-selection-and-
informatio...](https://adiya.co/2017/01/01/natural-selection-and-information-
retrieval-part-2-f-measure/) [https://adiya.co/2017/01/01/natural-selection-
and-informatio...](https://adiya.co/2017/01/01/natural-selection-and-
information-retrieval-part-3-mean-reciprocal-rank/)

